
Nearly Half of Donald Trump's Twitter Followers Are Fake Accounts and Bots - pulisse
http://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-twitter-followers-fake-617873
======
kevincennis
Devil's Advocate:

Is it possible that Trump supporters are, demographically, less likely to be
active Twitter users? Like, people who sign up and create accounts just so
they can follow him?

Obviously there are a ton of actual bots and fake accounts following him as
well, but I wonder if Trump might _also_ have a higher number of inactive but
"legitimate" followers than the average high-profile Twitter account.

~~~
spiderfarmer
Lots of people are just following him to keep tabs on the delusional things he
says. Most legitimate followers probably aren't fans.

------
merb
well it would be cool to know what happens inside trump's head. I mean I'm
from germany and even school kids learn at least something about the nato.
(especially their parts about how the system works). But somehow trump does
not understand it. he thinks that the money is the most important thing,
however the nato only set a goal like 1 or 2 years ago which should preferable
spend starting in 2024 (not, now of course). and now he blames every country
who didn't reached the goal of 2024? or does he thinks that every country just
somehow needs to pay the same amount that the usa uses for their military? or
what does he think? i mean yeah every political person does lie. but most of
them don't lie upfront or show others that they don't have an idea. but trump
looks just silly from the outside.

I also don't understand what the labour or partners of trump are thinking, it
does not look like they can do anything useful for their country in the next 4
years.

well at least I can somewhat why people voted in favor of him. I mean with
voting you can express yourself, normally. however if you can only vote
between sodom and gomorra you can only express that you are more unhappy with
sodom... that doesn't mean you are happy with gomorra, tough.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Yes, that may be true but who cares. If you follow the news in any way you
will read his twits. This is one case where even one follower means the whole
world reads his message.

He doesn't even need twitter. He could just write a microblog on
whitehouse.gov and that would be enough.

------
hectorr
This is not good. But you have to know what the standard ratio is, and how
things breaks down demographically, to know how bad it really is.

------
mdotk
How about other popular/celebrity accounts? Do they show the same thing? Bet
they do.

------
spiderfarmer
Trump rarely hits the 100k likes these days. I guess his popularity is waning.

